# Γλώσσαν νωμάν



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

*Η Ελληνική γλώσσα μπροστά στις προκλήσεις του 21ου αιώνα*

«Κάθε ευρωπαϊκή χώρα» λέει, στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, ο αναπληρωτής πρόεδρος του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, καθηγητής κλασικής φιλολογίας στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο, Ιωάννης Καζάζης «έχει ένα εθνικό ίδρυμα, που σκοπός του είναι να παρακολουθεί τις τάσεις ανάπτυξης της κάθε γλώσσας και να παρεμβαίνει στα αρμόδια υπουργεία Παιδείας.

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη συζητήσαμε ακριβώς τους τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορούμε να ενσωματώσουμε τις νέες τεχνολογίες, στις έρευνες που γίνονται στον τομέα της γλώσσας. Οι τάσεις που παρουσιάζονται στη γλώσσα, άλλωστε, τείνουν σ' έναν εξευρωπαϊσμό των εθνικών γλωσσών.

Τεράστιες ποσότητες υλικού, δηλαδή αποφάσεις, νόμοι, εγκύκλιοι, κ.τ.λ. για όλα τα θέματα έχουν σχέση με τη γλώσσα. Να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: Αναζητούμε ελληνική ονομασία για το τυρί, που μοιάζει με το "ροκφόρ". Το "μπλε τυρί" δεν περιγράφει το ροκφόρ και εμείς πρέπει να επινοήσουμε τη λέξη που θα το εκφράζει και να τη χρησιμοποιούμε χωρίς νομικές συνέπειες.

Να σας δώσω άλλα παραδείγματα: Πρέπει να επινοήσουμε ονομασίες για ειδικές ορολογίες και έννοιες, όπως είναι η λέξη που ακούμε συχνά σήμερα και δεν είναι άλλη από τα "σπρεντς". Άλλο παράδειγμα είναι η έκφραση "στην πρώτη γραμμή βρίσκονται ...", η οποία προέρχεται από τα Γαλλικά και εισάγεται στα Ελληνικά».

Στην ουσία, οι επιστήμονες του Κέντρου προσπαθούν να βρουν τρόπους να «τιθασεύσουν», να «εξημερώσουν» τις λέξεις και με όπλο την ελληνική γλώσσα, στην οποία θα τις εντάξουν, να βρουν και τρόπους σύνταξής τους, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν και στον «κορμό» της ελληνικής παιδείας με τη νέα τους μορφή. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει όχι μόνο με τις λέξεις αλλά και με τις εκφράσεις, όπως δείχνει το παραπάνω παράδειγμα από τα Γαλλικά.

Σημειώνεται ότι πρώτη ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα ήταν τα Γαλλικά. Ακολουθούν τα Αγγλικά και τώρα μπαίνουν δυναμικά στην Ευρώπη τα Γερμανικά. Οι τρεις αυτές γλώσσες - όπως λέει ο καθηγητής - διεισδύουν πλέον στις υπόλοιπες, όχι μόνο με τις ονομασίες, τις ορολογίες, αλλά και τρόπους έκφρασης.

Σε ορισμένες χώρες, οι γλώσσες αυτές αρχίζουν όχι απλώς να εισάγονται στην εκπαίδευση, αλλά να κυριαρχούν, καθώς τα προγράμματα εκπαίδευσης, ιδιαίτερα τα μεταπτυχιακά, διεθνοποιούνται ολοένα και περισσότερο, όπως, για παράδειγμα, στην Ολλανδία, που διαθέτει πολύ καλά μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των οποίων είναι στην αγγλική γλώσσα, ενώ ήδη τα Αγγλικά αρχίζουν να εισάγονται και στις προπτυχιακές σπουδές της χώρας.

«Τι εθνική πολιτική μπορείς να ασκήσεις με αυτές τις επιδράσεις;» διερωτάται ο κ. Καζάζης και απαντά: «Το πρόβλημα είναι μεγάλο και η λύση του δεν είναι εύκολη». «Ωστόσο, κάθε γλώσσα έχει τις δικές της αντιστάσεις. Μπορεί να σηκώσει ένα φορτίο, σε έναν βαθμό όμως, χωρίς να αλλοιωθεί. Στο Κέντρο έχουμε ένα σύνθημα από τον Σιμωνίδη: "Γλώσσα νωμάν". Δηλαδή: "Να χειρίζεται (sic), να καλλιεργείς, να αγαπάς τη γλώσσα"».

Για τη «διάσωση» της ελληνικής γλώσσας, λένε οι επιστήμονες, έχει μεγάλη ευθύνη το σχολείο. Όσο «δουλεύουμε» τη γλώσσα στο σχολείο με πάθος και αφοσίωση, τόσο περισσότερο την εμπεδώνουμε, την κατακτούμε, τη διατηρούμε. «Η γλώσσα και τα μαθηματικά είναι σημαντικά εργαλεία, στα οποία πρέπει να εντρυφήσουν τα παιδιά μας» σημειώνουν και οι εκπαιδευτικοί.

«Με την καλλιέργεια της γλώσσας εμπεδώνονται οι τάσεις της, που στηρίζονται στην παράδοση και την ιστορία μας. Όσο καλύτερα μαθαίνουμε από μικρή ηλικία τη γλώσσα, τόσο πιο σώφρονες χρήστες της θα είμαστε, όταν τελειώσουμε με τις σπουδές μας και τόσο πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχουμε να διατηρηθεί το ήθος της» τονίζει ο καθηγητής Ι. Καζάζης. [...]​
Το παραπάνω κείμενο το αντέγραψα από εδώ (έχει και συνέχεια). Το ρήμα _νομάω/-ώ_ σημαίνει «χειρίζομαι επιδέξια (ένα όπλο)», το wield των Άγγλων. Υποθέτω ότι χρειάζεται κι άλλο ένα sic, μια και η _γλώσσα_ είναι αιτιατική εδώ. Εξηγεί ο Δ. Μαρωνίτης στο Βήμα, πάνε 12 χρόνια, κάτω από τον τίτλο που έχει κι αυτό το νήμα.

Σκόπιμα έβαλα τίτλο του παρόντος κειμένου τον λογότυπο του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, που αποδίδεται στον Σιμωνίδη από την Τζια: _γλώσσαν νωμάν_. Γιατί πιστεύω πως, με τη δυσμετάφραστη πολυσημία του, βοηθεί να βρούμε καλόν οδηγό σε αμφισβητούμενα θέματα γλωσσικής συμπεριφοράς και γλωσσικής αγωγής.

Αν, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα, θεωρήσουμε ότι το νόημα της λέξης «γλώσσα» μάς είναι, γενικά και ειδικά, προσιτό και οικείο (πράγμα καθόλου αυτονόητο), μένει προς συζήτηση το ρήμα _νωμάω_, που εδώ μπαίνει σε απαρέμφατο και επέχει θέση προστακτικής. Θυμίζω ότι το _νωμάω_ είναι της ίδιας ετυμολογικής ρίζας με το _νέμω_, από όπου παίρνει την πρώτη, και κυριολεκτική του, σημασία. Θα πει: «μοιράζω», λ.χ. κρασί σε ένα συμπόσιο. Η άλλη σημασία έχει να κάνει με τη ρεγουλαρισμένη κίνηση ενός εργαλείου στο χέρι μας ώστε να βρίσκει τον επιθυμητό στόχο. Στην Ιλιάδα διαβάζουμε: _εν παλάμησι πελώριον έγχος ενώμα_. Παραπλήσια είναι και η τρίτη σημασία, θα την έλεγα κυβερνητική: παράδειγμα, η φράση από τον Αισχύλο _πόλεως οίακα νωμών_ αλλά και η ταυτόσημη περίπου σύσταση του Πινδάρου _νώμα δικαίω πηδαλίω πόλιν_. Τέλος, ενδιαφέρει και μια τέταρτη χρήση του ρήματος, μεταφορική τη φορά αυτή, η οποία σηματοδοτεί τον στοχασμό για τη γλώσσα, την επίσκεψή της· την βρίσκουμε στον Ομηρικόν Ύμνο στη Δήμητρα, ήδη στα αρχαϊκά χρόνια ­ με όρους της σύγχρονης γλωσσολογίας, εδώ προαναγγέλλεται η μεταγλωσσική μελέτη της γλώσσας, ο εύστοχος μεταγλωσσικός λόγος.

Με βάση λοιπόν τον λεξιλογικό αυτόν θησαυρό (που βέβαια δεν τον εξάντλησα), η φράση του Σιμωνίδη μοιάζει να λέει: μοίραζε σωστά τη γλώσσα· να την κουμαντάρεις καλά ώστε να βρίσκει τον στόχο της· να την κυβερνάς όπως ο καπετάνιος το πηδάλιο ενός πλοίου· τέλος, να την σκέφτεσαι και να την στοχάζεσαι. [Συνέχεια]​
Διάφορα θέματα για συζήτηση (αλλά όχι για σημερινή συζήτηση από μένα — αρκούμαι να το καταθέσω).


----------

